# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Looking for script ideas job going - Storyliners - Coronation Street

## Rear window

https://itv.taleo.net/careersection/...n&sns_id=gmail

Storyliners - Coronation Street-1800013C

UK-North West-Manchester

Storyliner Workshop - Coronation Street
Manchester


Well given the state of responses on here to current ones then this sounds interesting!

Oh they're cheeky buggers. Asking
Please indicate the range your current salary falls within: . Required
 Under Â£20,000
 Â£20,000 - Â£22,000
 Â£22,000 - Â£25,000
 Â£25,000 - Â£28,000
 Â£28,000 - Â£31,000
 Â£31,000 - Â£35,000
 Â£35,000 - Â£39,000
 Â£40,000 - Â£45,000
 Â£45,000 - Â£50,000
 Â£50,000 - Â£60,000
 Â£60,000 - Â£70,000
 Â£70,000 - Â£100,000
 Â£100,000 plus
 None of the above

----------

Perdita (25-01-2018)

----------

